# Waxstock 2021 An Important Update.



## Johnnyopolis

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT - WAXSTOCK POSTPONEMENT/NEW DATE 2022.

Last year we were all put in a difficult position due to the Covid pandemic and for the safety of both our exhibitors and attendees, we moved the date to 2021 in the hope that things would have returned to normal. Unfortunately, the global situation is still incredibly difficult regarding the organisation and running of indoor events.

Waxstock has developed a lot since its inception and now has a very social vibe, where everyone (from the beginner to the professional) can mingle and gain knowledge from each other, as well as from the multitude of detailing companies that exhibit from all over the world. This vibe is what we feel makes

Waxstock the event that it is, and we have heard from you that you feel the same. Waxstock is a social event. It is also a substantial global event, potentially even the biggest of its kind, and we don't want it to be compromised in these area.

That is why - with regret and reluctance - we have chosen to postpone the event until 2022. We appreciate that everyone wanted to see Waxstock 2021 go ahead, and we ourselves were no exception. The new date for the Waxstock event at RICOH Arena will now be Sunday 5th June 2022.
We have been in close talks with RICOH event management, who are keeping in line with government policies and procedures to keep things safe both for staff and visitors. For us to hold the event this year as planned, a mere month or so after the earliest possible release from lockdown measure in the UK, we would have been forced to plan an event that was completely different from what we all expect from Waxstock. These requirements left us to believe that the event would be so unrecognisable that we should only run it when it can 'be itself' again - and therefore move it again, to 2022.

Whilst events are returning to the calendar in 2021, INDOOR events like Waxstock are far more problematic to run. They also need to be planned and managed many months in advance. Even though the UK may technically be out of lockdown in July (assuming no new variants, third waves, vaccination shortages etc) the event we could have hosted would simply have fallen short of what you expect. A busy, vibrant, social event had become out of the question.
• Limited number of people in the hall at any one time - leading to splitting the attendees into morning and afternoon slots, strict policy of no changing slot on the day and each ticket holder only getting half a day to see the show. 
• Larger walkways / one way system - leading to less space available for cars and exhibitors. The one-way system would have added a more forced progression with difficulty to interact as freely as usual.
• Usual Covid restrictions, like facemasks to be worn at all time and socially distanced queues - plus the possibility of Covid testing on the door, vaccine passports or other measures - that could make entry slower and decrease overall enjoyment of the event.
• International travel restrictions will not fall into line with the UK policies - leading to the loss of exhibitors and attendees alike.
So we've negotiated a date 6 weeks earlier than normal in 2022 (to lessen the wait and hopefully secure the best weather we can), at Coventry RICOH Arena once again, and hope that you can join us next year for Waxstock as it should be run.

All current ticket holders will have the opportunity to receive a full refund or to have a new ticket issued for the 2022 event. All traders will stay on the floorplan as they are, with current bookings transferring to 2022 automatically.

IF YOU HAVE A 2020 TICKET AND WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND IN 2022, NO ACTION IS REQUIRED. We will be sending all current ticketholders new wristbands around February next year. The old 2020 wristbands you have can be disposed of, or kept as a memento. They will NOT be valid for entry on the day. All INDOOR CAR DISPLAY ticketholders will be specifically asked whether they wish to display a car inside for 2022 and refunds are given if this will, or cannot, be the case (indoor car display tickets for the Showdown sell out fast and are hard to come by).

If you have purchased a ticket for the 2020 event and WOULD LIKE A REFUND, please email 'REFUND' to [email protected]. We will process your refund as soon as we can (please allow up to 5 working days).

Thank you for your understanding and patience. We hope to see you all in 2022 when Covid has - we hope - finally been beaten.

In the meantime, please stay safe and enjoy your detailing.


----------



## Soul boy 68

A real shame but absolutely the right decision.


----------



## packard

Totally logical, great honest update roll on 2022


----------



## Blue Al

I appreciate the short timeline, but when you see what's happening in Liverpool this weekend 
It makes no sense to me.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-56943652

I feel that there is a very big disconnect between what happens in a trade show or exhibition environment with the volume of air and space around you and what happens in a nightclub, With drinks low ceilings and proximity of the opposite sex encouraging very close contact.

It seems very odd that these occasions appear to be like conjoined twins in the government's mind. Yet Chalk and cheese to me

I do have a dog in this fight so happy to be told that I have been smoking something, But equally it would be good to hear from others with a similar perspective.

Apparently half the country has not had a death locally in April, and we have another 10 weeks of jabbing to go

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-56923757

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-56945084


----------



## Naddy37

Look on the bright side. It gives us more time to save, more goodies to buy 

Right decision thou.


----------



## bluechimp

A sad decision but the right one, guna try and get down to the one in 2022.


----------



## digitaluk

As much as I'm gutted to hear this.. It sounds like it's the right thing. Well done chaps for continuing to work so hard to arrange and manage these things. Not an easy task at all..

I suspect a 2021 waxstock would have been a double edged sword anyway.. if it had gone ahead, it probably wouldn't have had a great turn out (compared to other years at least) and might have struggled (thought personally I would have been there like a shot haha).


----------



## cossiecol

Gutted but totally the correct decision and I’m pleased it’s been made now rather than the week before.


----------



## WHIZZER

2022 it is then ....


----------



## Griffy

Are we able to buy tickets for the 2022 event? :wave:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Griffy said:


> Are we able to buy tickets for the 2022 event? :wave:


Not at the moment, think this will be nearer the end of the year or early next (although ticket holders from 2019 obvs have pre-paid and will be sent new tickets at the time).


----------



## littlejack

Absolutely gutting for everyone involved. But the right decision for everyone’s safety. 
Bring on 2022.


----------



## Mike Phillips

****Subscribed****

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Blue Al

Can someone in the admin team directly involved in booking the venue please contact me about this event.
I’m an event/strand organiser by trade I believe I have some useful info….


----------

